# NAD M15 vs AVR4308 vs Audyssey Sound EQ



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I own the M15, and I'm very very happy with it. However...

I would like HD audio, but that's not really a priority. What I WOULD like is room correction. I have Audyssey installer status, so I can do the PRO audyssey setup with the 4308. I'm a little concerned about sound quality for that route though. How much will I lose by doing that vs the M15? I don't really care about all the features of the 4308. I have all that stuff covered right now. I also have the option of adding an Audyssey Sound EQ to the system, but then cost is an issue.

What to do.... The M15 just plummeted in price, so the 2nd hand market is pretty much shot as well....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So you have both the M15 an 4308?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

No, I'm looking to replace the M15 with the 4308. Either that or keep the M15 and add Audyssey Sound EQ. I'm getting the Audyssey installer kit, so I can get the PRO Audyssey in the 4308. Also, I can hopefully get a few bucks for the M15, and I get the 4308 a little under RRP. So that's the cheap route. I'm just worried I give up alot of sound quality. The M15 is just awesome. But the 4308 have got alot of knobs and shiny bits that just appeal to me, especially the Audyssey.


----------

